# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كيكة قدرة قادر ..

## ملاك الناصره

_بسم الله الرحمن لرحيم_
_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم اجمعين.._

_كيكة قدرة قادر اسمها غريب بس طعمها رهيب ..._


_إليكم المقادير والطريقة_ 

_مقادير الطبقة الأولى:_
_نذوب على النار كأس سكر، إلى أن يصبح كراميل.._ 
_ونصبه في صينية الكيك.._ 

__

_مقادير الطبقة الثانية:_
_بيضتان_
_ثلاث أرباع كأس سكر_
_ملعقة فانيليا_
_كأس ونص حليب بودرة_
_2 كأس ماء_
__

_نخلط جميع المقادير في خلاط الكأس.._ 
_ونصبه فوق الكراميل.._ 



_مقادير الطبقة الثالثة ( طبقة الكيك ):_
_بيضتان_
_كأس وربع طحين_
_نص كأس زيت_
_ملعقة فانيليا_
_ملعقة ونص بيكنج بودر_
_نص كأس حليب سائل_
_ملعقتين كاكاو بودرة_
_ثلاث أرباع كأس سكر_

__

_نخلط جميع المقادير جيداً.._
__
_ونصب الخليط فوق الخلطه السابقة بالتساوي في كل مكان نوزعه.._
_نحط الصينية في صينية أكبر ونصب فيها ماء_ 
_وندخلها في الفرن على درجة حرارة هادية تقريبا ساعة الا ربع ونتركها تنضج .._
__
_بعد الاستواء نطلعها من الفرن ونتركها نص ساعه تبرد خارج.._ 
_وندخلها الثلاجة تبرد ما يقل عن 6 ساعات.._ 
_وكل ما زاد الوقت يكون أحسن.._
__
_نطلعها من الثلاجة ونقلبها في صحن التقديم.._
_نقطعها على حسب الذوق ونقدمها.._
__
_وهذه قطعه لأول رد_ 
_وعليكم بمليون عافيه ..تحياتي ملاكوو_

----------


## فرح

تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي مــــــلاك
ع الحلى  الذيييييذ
يعطيك العااافيه
موفقه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكورة ملوووكه ع الووصفة
يعطيك رب العافية
تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي مــــــلاك
> 
> ع الحلى الذيييييذ
> يعطيك العااافيه
> موفقه



الله يسلمش ويعافيش حبيبتي فروحه ومشكوره على مرورش العطر بصفحتي نورتيها بوجودش ..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> مشكورة ملوووكه ع الووصفة
> يعطيك رب العافية
> تحياتي



العفو حبيبتي اموره  والله يعافيش يارب ومشكوره على مرورش اللطيف بصفحتي نورتيها بوجودش تحياتي..ملاكوو

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكووووره على الوصفه جدآجدآ

يعطيش العافية


تحياااااتي
شوقـ الربيعـ

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يسلمووووووو   روعه يعطيك العافيه ملاك
هاذي كيكة كريم كرميل ولا انا غلطانه

----------


## أم سيدعلي

مشكورة اختي وانشاء الله اجربها واعطيك ردي :wink:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> مشكووووره على الوصفه جدآجدآ
> 
> يعطيش العافية
> 
> 
> تحياااااتي
> شوقـ الربيعـ



العفو اختي والله يعافيش يارب وتسلمي حبابه على المرور نورتي..تحياتي..ملاكو

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> يسلمووووووو روعه يعطيك العافيه ملاك
> هاذي كيكة كريم كرميل ولا انا غلطانه



الله يسلمش ويعافيش حبابه ومشكوره ع المرور..وعلى فكره كيكة الكريم كراميل الي اسويها اني غير شوي مقاديرها بس ما ادري عن طريقتش اختي ..تقبلي تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> مشكورة اختي وانشاء الله اجربها واعطيك ردي



العفو حبابه ..وجربيها وذوقينا عاد  :bigsmile:   تسلمي غناتي على المرور..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بإنتظار جديدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام..الله يعافيك اخوي وعليك بمليون عافيه يارب..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي اختي عالحلى اللذيد ..

تسلم يدج ..

----------


## farooo7a

ملاك اسمحيلي اقولك

انا كل يوم اعجابي يزيد فيك

لدرجة اني تكلمت عنك قدام خواتي

وقمت امدح فيك

ولمى سمعت ماما كلامي عنك قالت لي تعلمي منها

ههههههههههههههههههه

على فكره جربت الحلا الرهيب حقك كان فعلا رهيب

تحياتي لك

فروحه

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> تسلمي اختي عالحلى اللذيد ..
> 
> 
> تسلم يدج ..



الله يسلمش اختي شذى ومشكوره على مرورش بصفحتي نورتيها..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> ملاك اسمحيلي اقولك
> 
> انا كل يوم اعجابي يزيد فيك 
> لدرجة اني تكلمت عنك قدام خواتي 
> وقمت امدح فيك 
> ولمى سمعت ماما كلامي عنك قالت لي تعلمي منها 
> ههههههههههههههههههه 
> على فكره جربت الحلا الرهيب حقك كان فعلا رهيب 
> تحياتي لك 
> فروحه



ياربي فروحه عن جد خجلتيني :embarrest:  :embarrest: غناتي مو الكيكه اللذيذه هذا لأن انتي حلوه فاتشوفي الدنيا والعالم والأشياء كلها حلوه زيش ..ولما الواحد يكون عنده ذوق حلو زي ذوقش اكيد بيكون رده حلو زيه ..مشكوره حبابه على مرورش اللطيف بصفحتي نورتيها بوجودش ياقمر واكيد انتي بعد طبخش لذيذ وحلو مثلش :rolleyes:  :rolleyes: ..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------

